# jdm s14 gauge din



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

:thumbup: hey guys my cars' coming together slowly i just bought a jdm s14 gauge din can anyone tell me how to install it ? no instructions were included no wiring harness was included but it fits like a charm


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

$mike said:


> :thumbup: hey guys my cars' coming together slowly i just bought a jdm s14 gauge din can anyone tell me how to install it ? no instructions were included no wiring harness was included but it fits like a charm


lmao its as simple as a screw or 2 i think... dont worry u wont need instructions..


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

*HAHA*

no man i mean what wires go where !! lmao


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

$mike said:


> no man i mean what wires go where !! lmao


ohhh lmfao
i thought u ment just like a DIN thing where u put CD's and shit!! hahah i didnt get the gaudge part!!!!
What gaudges are there?


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> ohhh lmfao
> i thought u ment just like a DIN thing where u put CD's and shit!! hahah i didnt get the gaudge part!!!!
> What gaudges are there?


i gots a volt gauge an oil gauge and a boost gauge- i dont have a 
turbo yet tho.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

$mike said:


> i gots a volt gauge an oil gauge and a boost gauge- i dont have a
> turbo yet tho.


i think i know what your talking about. it has white gauges, right? you got lucky, thats a hard find.


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> i think i know what your talking about. it has white gauges, right? you got lucky, thats a hard find.



thanks, yeah its got white gauges but how do you wire this sucker up ??!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

i think the voltage gauge connects 1 side to a positive source and the other a negative...
is the oil gauge a thermostate???? or pressure?????
and the turbo to the manifold i think...
but doesnt matter u dont have one yet lol


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> i think the voltage gauge connects 1 side to a positive source and the other a negative...
> is the oil gauge a thermostate???? or pressure?????
> and the turbo to the manifold i think...
> but doesnt matter u dont have one yet lol



you got any ideas on what color the wires i use are? for instance if my o2 wire runs through the back of my radio what color is it? etc


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

The voltmeter should have a positive wire on both sides. The gauge just splices in along the wire. It is grounded by the brackets that hold it in. For the oil pressure you should be able to splice into the wire that sends the signal to the ECU. good luck finding out which one it is. As far as the boost gauge, I am not sure how you would wire that up. Do you have an SR swap? If you do, find the boost signal wire just like for the oil pressure and splice into it. If not, you may have to source a boost sensor of some sort, but I dont know how you would be sure it is calibrated the same as your gauge.


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

I appreciate it


----------

